# Black Bruise Under Toenail?!?



## xxEMZxx

Liam has had this for about 2 weeks now and it is showing no sign of dissapearing. It's right at the bottom of his toenail, doesn't seem to bother him but I've no idea what he has done to it! I am gonna take him doctors but am a bit scared they are gonna want to remove the nail or something!! :wacko:

What could it be??


----------



## xxEMZxx

Anyone?


----------



## freckleonear

Bruises under toenails take ages to disappear, sometimes until the nail has grown out. I don't think it's anything to worry about though.


----------



## xxEMZxx

Thanks, would you suggest just leaving it then? I read on Google that toenails can fall off because of this :/


----------



## v2007

Katie dropped a pan lid on her bigtoe 2 weeks ago, it still shows no signs of clearing up but it isn't tender to the touch, i think it is just because of the nail. 

I will take a pic in a bit and show you. 

V xxx


----------



## laura_jayne

Yeah toenails can fall off cos of this but thats only if the whole toenail is black. It is a little blood blister under the nail that is causing it. He had prob bumped/dropped something on it that caused it to bleed under the nail. The good news is that the blood will mean the toenail isnt attached to the skin in that area so if it does fall off there will be healthy skin underneath, not raw skin. It will stay there for awhile until it grows out but is def nothing serious.


----------



## vegasbaby

My dd dropped a coke can on her foot a few weeks ago (when DH was supposed to be watching her). Her toe bled where it hit the cuticle and now we have a bruised big toenail. It may or may not fall off, but it is no big deal as it doesn't seem to bother her. I just wonder how long it is going to take to grow out.


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Jessa dropped a can on her big toe more than month ago - screamed bloody murder at the time! but hasn't really bothered her since. It's still black though! she had her well baby check last week and the doctor looked at it. Said that if it hurt her when you pressed on it, then it would need drained, but since it wasn't bothering her, all it is is dried blood and it'll just eventually go away. Still a chance of the toe nail falling off though.. no permanent damage though and said it would just grow back. :) 

So if it seems to hurt then get it checked out, otherwise it should be fine. :)


----------

